

DHH on PJAX, client side MVC and how Basecamp is built - zakshay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkLVl3gpJP4#t=33m38s

======
zakshay
If I were in the audience I would ask this: Most people like to treat servers
as generic JSON APIs so that they can build multiple clients for it -﻿ iOS,
web, etc. If the server serves html specific code, then does not bind it to
one type of a client/view ?

------
zakshay
Interestingly Adrian Holovaty(django) also spoke about similar things
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ml88L39cng>

